# موقع النفط والغاز الطبيعي العربي



## eliker bahij (11 يونيو 2013)

النفط والغاز الطبيعي العربي 
أول موقع عربي متخصص بصناعة النفط والغاز الطبيعي
*أكبر مجموعة من الكتب* *المجانية* *على الأنترنت في مجال النفط والغاز الطبيعي**:*
*أكبر مجموعة من الأفلام التعليمية* *المجانية* 
*الكورس التدريبي عن المضخات*
*آخر الأخبار والدراسات عن النفط والغاز الطبيعي*
*The largest collection of books in the field of oil and natural gas*
*The training course for the company Schlumberger*
*The training course for the pumps*
*Latest news and studies on oil and natural gas*

: ظ…ظˆظ‚ط¹ ط§ظ„ظ†ظپط· ظˆط§ظ„ط؛ط§ط² ط§ظ„ط·ط¨ظٹط¹ظٹ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط¨ظٹ:Arab Oil & Natural Gas website


----------



## NOC_engineer (13 يونيو 2013)

موقع رائع يحتوي مئات الكتب التعليمية ومئات الأفلام التعليمية عن صناعة النفط النفط والغاز الطبيعي - الحفر - المعدات (المضخات - المبادلات الحرارية - الصمامات - ألخ) ..
مشكور أخي الكريم ... بحق هو موقع رائع


----------



## كلوفر (21 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم ارجو مساعدتي في اعداد بحث مبسط عن اي منظومه سيطره نفطيه تحتوي على شرح مبسط ومخطط وبرنامج سيطره مبسط بلغه الاسمبلي للسيطره على المنظومه... ارجووووووووووو المساعده ضروري ... وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء ...


----------



## كلوفر (21 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم ارجو مساعدتي في اعداد بحث مبسط عن اي منظومه سيطره نفطيه تحتوي على شرح مبسط ومخطط وبرنامج سيطره مبسط بلغه الاسمبلي للسيطره على المنظومه... ارجووووووووووو المساعده ضروري ... وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء ...


----------

